# Punkin Chunkin



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Anybody see this on the Science Channel? I was the most impressed by the Chuck trebuchet. Double rotating arms, who would have thought that he would pull it off?!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh, and "Sir Chunks-a-lot had some ridiculously thick latex tubes! I think they were almost 2" in diameter!! Imagine what they could do with flat bands!


----------



## wilbanba (Dec 31, 2009)

i saw it and thought it was funny
i make spudguns for friends and the industrial versions are comical
boeing has one to test airframe glass for bird strikes using ballistic gelatin


----------



## Shootin' crazy (Jan 3, 2010)

Punkin' Chunkin'... Yeah, I've heard of that.

I saw an episode of Scrapheap Challenge where the "Scrapheap allstars" had to build an entry, they built a huge-bus-engine-spinny-thing that got them something like, 3rd in their class (pretty good for scrap and 2 days build time).

Some of the airpowered ones were fantastic, some serious power in there, but I didn't see any elastic/rubber/latex style contraptions, atleast not that I can remember.


----------

